
Russian soldier caught in Ukrainian territory by Instagram geo-tagging - happyscrappy
http://www.thedrum.com/news/2014/07/31/selfie-addicted-russian-soldier-caught-ukrainian-territory-instagram-geo-tagging-0
======
informatimago
I've got four questions:

1- what system was used to geo-tag those pictures? GLOSNAS or GPS?

2- Who controls the GPS and is able to shift coordinates locally?

3- Who owns Instagram (ie. who is able to order them doing things, and order
them not saying anything about being ordered)?

4- Where are the servers where those pictures are stored (who controls them)?

Those pictures are absolutely no proof, since the coordinates can be
manipulated both before or after the picture is taken. You can perhaps use
geotagging to bully and make fun of poor chaps in your high school class, but
it's no argument for a WWIII.

~~~
happyscrappy
Right, it is all a conspiracy by the West. But there will be no WWIII over
Ukraine, just Russia isolated drinking itself to death.

~~~
informatimago
Exactly, just like the WMD in Irak.

------
ianstallings
It doesn't matter what evidence comes to light really, they have a huge
internet propaganda machine going 24/7 right now that will come here and tell
you the _truth_ about how this was actually manufactured by the CIA. Lots of
hand-wavy _questions_ will commence.

